# The Airborne Invasion of Europe ... new DVD release!



## chicoartist (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi guys,

This DVD is now available for pre-order on my site - here:
http://wademeyersart.tripod.com/id73.html

It should be available for shipment within a couple of weeks.






















Wade


----------

